# Computer keeps starting and restarting after 5 seconds.



## moleary81 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi,

I'm not sure what's going on with my computer. I have a Dell Precision T3400, Windows XP SP3, with 2 1GB modules of Nanya DDR2 SDRAM w ECC, unbuffered, PC2-5300, CL 5 already installed. I ordered 2 GB more from Crucial, 2 1GB DDR2 PC2-6400 unbuffered, CL 6, kit of 2 CT12872AA800.9FE. I'm pretty sure the RAM is compatible, but here's what happened...

I had the 2 original modules in slots 1 & 2, installed the 2 new ones in slots 3&4 and the computer started just fine (everything was seated properly, I don't believe I've zapped anything). I started to run a few programs and the computer flat out froze, no hanging, no HDD or fan noise, just froze in place. I restarted and the computer booted up with a black screen and a blinking cursor, and that's it. I removed the new modules and everything restarted fine. I put them back in and I got the black screen again. I took all the modules out and put just the new ones in slots 1&2, and everything loaded up just fine. I restarted and hit F5 to run a system check, it ran fine, then asked to test the memory, I went ahead, but after 15 minutes or so it got stuck and just sat there for 10 minutes doing nothing. I turned off the power, and then when I turned it back on, the fan was blowing and it sounded like it was starting up, then just stopped and shut off. Then automatically, the fan went back on, it tried to power up again, then shut back off. It keeps doing this, until I hit the power button or unplug it. I swapped out the ram to the original modules and it still does this. I popped the battery back in and out, and reset the CMOS, but it still keeps doing this. It just starts to boot, dies after a few seconds before it gets anywhere, and does it again and again. Did I fry my motherboard? Does anyone know what's going on here?


Any help would be appreciated, thanks.


Mark


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage problems. UNPLUG the power cord from the PSU-Remove the CMOS battery-try leaving the CMOS battery out for a few minutes before reinstalling it. Try to boot with ONE of the original RAM sticks.


----------



## moleary81 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ok gave that a go, removed the power cord, took the battery out for a few minutes, put in just one of the original modules in slot 1 and it is still doing the same thing. Tried it with just one of the new ones too, same thing. The fan blows, the hard drive spins like its going to start up, then it just stops, and keeps doing that.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remove all the RAM - push the power button and listen for a repeated beep.


----------



## moleary81 (Aug 20, 2010)

Took out all the ram, same thing, there are no beeps... fan blows, I think its the cd rom making a "read" noise, and thats it, shuts off, and then two seconds later does the same thing, and it keeps doing that until I hold down the power button for a while. No beeping, nothing on the monitors, just that.

I looked on the front and lights 2 and 3 of the diagnostic lights are coming on, which according to the Dell manual means a possible floppy or hard drive failure. Although, it doesn't seem like that would be the case.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If there are no beeps (and you have a Mobo speaker) with no RAM installed the Mobo is probably faulty.


----------



## moleary81 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah I just removed the motherboard and noticed a small scuff that's seems to have "run over" a few of the small printed circuits. I'm wondering if this could be the issue.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Possibly. Check the capacitors for swelling and/or leakage. Can you post a pic of the suspect area?
Note: E-Machine PSU's are infamous for failure and damaging other hardware (Modo/CPU) when they fail.


----------



## moleary81 (Aug 20, 2010)

Here are some images of the scratch.

http://imgur.com/egjhR.jpg
http://imgur.com/75xyA.jpg

Its tough to see, but when I look at it it looks like its gone right through one of those flat, shiny, metal rectangles (resister?), and you can see exposed copper/red coming through. Does this seem like it could be causing these issues?

Edit: Also the capacitors look fine and it is a Dell.


----------

